
Climate Engineering - klipt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_engineering
======
klipt
Most of the discussion of combatting climate change focuses on reducing
atmospheric CO2, but there's an entire second category of approaches: Solar
Radiation Management, some of which could be much faster and cheaper than
reducing CO2.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_radiation_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_radiation_management)

While reducing CO2 emissions via investment in renewables is still an
important long term goal, if we're already heading towards a potentially
catastrophic situation, it seems we should be investigating other forms of
climate engineering more seriously?

